# I'm going to be a mummy of 2 tomorrow!!



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well here goes, baby bro is coming home tomorrow and we will be a family with 2 children eeeek!    

its been a really really exhausting time the last few weeks, the plan of extended intros (2x meets a week and 5 days intense at the end) has worked well but has made it feel very strung out and surreal..its been great for little and him getting used to eachother but been hard for us trying to attach to him...a couple of hours and then nothing for a few days, and in between running about like headless chickens juggling everything and keeping life ticking over as normally as poss for littlie. 
we've had disasters a plenty..being given a cot with a mattress which was waaaay too small and having to order one made to measure as it was some bonkers non-standard size cot  then all 3 pushchair tyres exploded(over pumped by dh and then expanded a liittle bit more in a boiling hot car) on the day we were taking the 2 children out on our own for the first time  luckliy FM had a spare double buggy we could borrow and we put our support network into good use ordering us new inner tubes pronto!

lots of other minor things but we're there now! the last few days of intense intros has been much more 'real' and he's attaching to us beautifully..today when we took him back to FC he kept crawling between me and dh rather than to the FC as he would usually do. he is very chilled out and happy and luckily is used to having another child jostling him at the FC so littlies over exuberant playing doesnt bother him too much. she is coping very well, tho understandably being more demanding and vying for attention. i'm not sure she really understands he's going to stay here forever but she's got an idea..the first time we took him back after a long day here she kept saying 'oh no' everytime she found one of his toys left in the house..she thought he should have taken them with him and didnt realise they were left here on purpose!

we were supposed to meeting BP's today, at the eleventh hour they decided they would like to see us after 9 months of us asking, but they then pulled out a couple of hours before the meeting was due..shame but not entirely surprising. biggest shame is that they have now also missed out on their goodbye meeting with babybro as they were meant to do that after seeing us 

its been a funny old afternoon, just had littlie here and she was being so lovely and sweet and it'll never be the same again for her - and she'll never remember what it was like with just us 3 for these last 8 months..and i'll probably forget how easy life was with just one child lol 

we feel soooo lucky and blessed to have littlie  and now to be getting her baby brother is just the icing on the cake 

love to all

kj


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh fab post  

Bring on tomorrow ! What a rollercoster of intros you have been on ! but remember he will be home for good tomorrow 

I understand how it is with BP's as one of K's had 2 goodbye ones set up at their request and didnt come to either   

Enjoy being a family of 4 

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh KJ it will be magical and can't believe what a journey you've had and now look at you.

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kj

Sorry gatecrashing!!!  But just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Enjoy being a family 4, you so deserve it

xxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Ohh KJ

You will be such a happy family tomoorow when littlie comes to stay with you for good, I'm so happy for you, you have been through it, bless you.

We got our 01st H/D visit on Wednesday, so things are only just starting for us.

Much Love

crazybabe


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

KJ

Well done uou are nearly there now.  Tomorrow will be such a lovely day - enjoy.

Tracey x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

KJ, how lovely.  After all your heartache you will finally have your two lovely children together.

Enjoy your day.

love
Cindy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

KJ, awwww fantastic news hun. After all the heartache you have been through what a lovely out come  

good luck, pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

KJ

Fantastic news!  Thought you must be getting close to bringing him home 

So very happy for you all.

Love
OT xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

FAB FAB FAB news KJ DH and littlie!

ENjoy being 4! (its not easy getting you and 2 little ones out of the house! one you can catch, 2 can run in differant directions! (like mine often do)

xx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi KJ, been thinking of you loads over the last week and so pleased to see your post today with news of your big day tomorrow. Will be in touch properly soon, promise! 

I am getting a taster of having 2 little ones tomorrow as I am looking after a friend's 2 year old little girl for the day, eek!  

So happy for you all - have a wonderful time, just the 4 of you in your own home together. 

xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Just needed to add my best wishes for tomorrow!!!

Soooo happy for you KJ !!!



Enjoy and remember to catch the rest when you can! It's tiring, but well worth it.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

ooohh it's so exciting isn't it KJ!!!

We're right behind you - intros start on wednesday, Cookie will be home next week!!!  

Have a wonderful day

bx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

KJ how wonderful to read your news, have a great family day! 
   

Love 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Have a lovely day, when 3 finally becomes 4, you certainly deserve it after the rough time you had with littlie.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

KJ and Dh - fab fab news - im so thrilled for you both esp after the masstive rollercoaster you have been on over the past 

enjoy!


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Fab news KJ you are now a family of 4 enjoy every moment.
Sarah


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

great news KJ

i remember your posts back when you thought your dd wouldn't be yours and the heartbreak you went through - so to now have dd and ds is tremenous!

well done you and dh!  

ritz


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks everyone  so lovely to have support from people who really know what these adoption highs are like 
one little man safely delivered home and now sleeping upstairs 
and one fab big sister also asleep after being a real star all day 

its been a lovely day..after the dreaded handover from FM, where we all managed to hold it together (tho have just read her and her daughters ******** profiles and they're all  really sad ) we got home to find the front doorstep decorated by my lovely mum and sis with a warm carrot cake and pressies  we had tea and cake and opened the pressies plus a heap form the FC's to us, lots of lovely thoughtful gifts..littlie was in her element as everyone had remembered her too 
the rest of the day we've just chilled and taken it easy..baby bro has just gone with the flow and smiled his way through the day. we had a little walk to the swings and then a shepherds pie made by my lovely friend (hot tip..make sure you've got good cooks amongst your support network )
we're both exhausted but so happy..its been such a long old haul to get here, we would never have dreamed that life would bring us these perfect gifts   

alex, lovely to see you posting - hows things with you, hope all ok 

boggy - good luck tomorrow 

kj x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me barging in    but I wanted to wish KJ and DH congratulations!

Sounds like you had a wonderful day!

Look forward to reading more from you and your 2 children  

Bels x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm with Bels... just wanted to jump in and say congratulations to you both.  

What an awesome day you have had.  Magic.  I love reading these posts, as they make me feel so happy and I realise that all the struggle is worth it in the end.  

Congrats hunny.  Enjoy your family.  You are truely blessed.   

Love Boomy xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm just popping in too to say how heartwarming it was to read your post   

Congratulations to you all


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ooooo such lovely posts...a family of four...wonderful!!

Laine xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Lovely post   

Cindy


----------

